# Weight Loss Journal



## ShirtHotTeez (Sep 23, 2014)

Go girl!!

Noah will love the walks 

Was Ty your horse, any chance of getting another?


----------



## Rain Shadow (May 1, 2014)

Thank you. 

Yes, Ty was my 35 year old Arabian gelding. I had him since I was eight and he passed away in January. 

I actually do have another horse Misty, but she's just a pasture puff, that really isn't a people horse. I of course still go out and mess with her, but she not in your pocket like Ty was, and we never had that bond I had with Ty. I love her to death, but I'm still struggling with motivating myself to go out and mess with her. She was with Ty even before my family rescued them, so I'm still having a hard time with it just being Misty where it was always Misty and Ty.


----------



## ShirtHotTeez (Sep 23, 2014)

Misty probably needs you more, now that her long time mate has gone. How old is Misty?


----------



## Rain Shadow (May 1, 2014)

Misty is 16 or 17, we know the year not the date of her birth. She was with Ty since she was 4 according to their previous owner. 

Yeah, she still gets brushed daily, but she's not want who wants to hang around her human. She's happy to come in, get a treat, than go back out. She has no desire to follow a person around like Ty did.


----------



## SlideStop (Dec 28, 2011)

Subbing! Good luck! 

And don't completely cut out the things you like. It's ok for you to have a root beer occasionally, like once a week. 

One thing that really helps me I thinking about calories logically. Take your root beer, for example, has 240 calories in a 16 oz bottle. To me that's an extra 24 minutes on the elliptical or a 2.5 miles walk. Worth it?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ShirtHotTeez (Sep 23, 2014)

Rain Shadow said:


> Misty is 16 or 17, we know the year not the date of her birth. She was with Ty since she was 4 according to their previous owner.
> 
> Yeah, she still gets brushed daily, but she's not want who wants to hang around her human. She's happy to come in, get a treat, than go back out. She has no desire to follow a person around like Ty did.


It is possible that might change now her mate is not there, you now become her companion.


----------



## Rain Shadow (May 1, 2014)

Day One:

Started about 7:15 because this is Florida and any later I'd die of heatstroke. 

Noah was amazing. I was going fairly slow because my endurance is crap right now, but he didn't pull or try and run ahead, which is surprising for this dog. His heel was perfect. 

We did a 10 minute warm up walk. Than 1 minute jogging, two minutes walking, repeat. 

For the first 12 minutes I was fine, then my left calf really started burning. It was my right ankle that I tore the ligament twice, the first time it was pretty lucky I didn't need surgery to repair it, so I'm pretty sure I'm subconsciously compensating for it by putting more weight on the left leg. But the right ankle felt fine. So that's good. 

I ended up only doing the walk/jog for 20 minutes instead of the full 30, but I made up for it wit a 15 minute walk. 

I don't think I've ever been so happy to see my car. 

Sorta ****ed at myself for letting me get this out of shape. I use to be able to run a mile fine. But that's the past and I'll fix it. 

So far today I've had

2 slices of whole grain toast with a little peanut butter. I'm a vegetarian and I'd rather the little extra calories from the peanut butter than losing the protein. 

A 36 oz Gatorade and several water bottles. 

And a cup of green tea to wake me up in place of a Mountain Dew or coffee. 

I'm going to order some better running shoes, I'm wearing cheapy Walmart shoes right now, and I'm hoping something with some better impact and support will help my ankle out. Also need to get leggings. I'm chafed running in shorts. 

Pics in the next post. Mostly of Noah because I looked like a trainwreck


----------



## Rain Shadow (May 1, 2014)

Because he's the cutest running bud in the world.


----------



## Rain Shadow (May 1, 2014)

SlideStop said:


> Subbing! Good luck!
> 
> And don't completely cut out the things you like. It's ok for you to have a root beer occasionally, like once a week.
> 
> ...


I agree. I honestly need to cut out soda because of my teeth so this is sorta an extra bonus for weight loss. I do plan on allowing myself on small unhealthy cheat a day. 

Soda, a bit of candy, a cookie, etc. 

Yeah, so not worth it for that root beer.


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

Good for you!!

Suggestion...Gatorade is almost 8 calories PER OUNCE....and all sugar. Close to 300 calories....since a pound is roughly 3600 calories, you cut that out and lose a pound every 10 days...


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

Noah is SO cute, and so are you!


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

When my long time horse had to be put down, I too experienced the bleakness of losing a good friend. Another horse was begging for my attention and I went thro the motions altho my heart wasn't in it. It was about 6 mos. My boy was calling for me even tho he had a boarder for a companion. I had to give myself a mental kick in the butt and forced myself to spend at least 15 min several times daily and within a few weeks I had warmed up to him. Mourning takes time but do spend time with the mare and start taking her on your walks.


----------



## Rain Shadow (May 1, 2014)

Thanks guys! My calves are aching tonight. I'm going to do a 2 mile walk tomorrow, than Wednesday do the walk/jog again. 

Greetree: Aww thanks! What do you suggestion in place of gatorade to hydrate? Is just water enough?

Saddlebags: Yeah, Misty's been far from neglected. She's brushed daily and spoiled, we've just never had the connection I've had with Ty. I love her to death.Misty is very much a mare. She couldn't care less about if I'm out there, she's content with bossing her herd around.


----------



## enh817 (Jun 1, 2012)

Sounds like you're off to a great start!! 
I am horribly addicted to soda... Like multiple a day every day. It's bad. Luckily I lead a very active life, but I alway think about how trim and fit i could be if I could just cut the soda. 
I've tried but I get such terrible cravings. I'm legit a full blown soda junkie. I need rehab or something.

Keep up the good work!! Is biking an option? I ask bc it might reduce some of the impact on your legs while still strengthening. When i was a kid i taught my dogs to run along side me with the leash around my wrist. I was able to teach them not to pull me over or run in front of the bike. I hate running!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

Yes, the water is enough. Do not worry about limiting the salt on your food. Unless you have some kidney malfunction, it does not cause bloating, water retention, nor high blood pressure. 

Do you eat eggs? If you do, start your day with only the protein, without the toast(carbohydrates). Use plenty of butter or coconut oil to cook them, and you will find you are not famished by lunch. Two eggs usually holds me until 1:00 or so, with no need to snack.


----------



## jenkat86 (May 20, 2014)

Good luck! I actively started trying to lose weight about 6 weeks ago. I just have to say...I don't think 2 lbs a week is a slow approach. I actually think it's quite aggressive. I'm aiming for 1.5 a week and it's definitely given me a challenge, but one I can handle. Are you on My Fitness Pal or any apps like that? All that being said, you can do this! I'm cheering you on


----------



## ShirtHotTeez (Sep 23, 2014)

Squeeze lemon into water

11 Benefits of Lemon Water You Didn't Know About

I have ben trying to do this but my supply of lemons is a bit random at the moment


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Rain, when walking all you have to do is change it up, not necessarily even jog. Walk at a normal relaxed pace for 3 min then speed walk for 2. Repeat many times. As you get better you add more time to the speed and if necessary more time to the relaxed pace. But the idea is that your speed gets you puffing then the relaxed is to allow you to recover. This is far easier on the joints than jogging and you will build muscle and stamina.


----------



## Rain Shadow (May 1, 2014)

Well guys I'm not going to be doing much of anything. I broke my ankle yesterday and I'm on crutches. 

A horse barreled me trying to barge through the a gate at feeding time, and I landed badly on my already screwed up ankle. 

This sucks.


----------



## enh817 (Jun 1, 2012)

OW! Geez :\

I'm so sorry to hear that, it really does stink! 

Once you're feeling a bit better, you might be able to find some exercises you can do without bearing weight. 

I don't know how smart it was, but about 4-5 weeks after I broke my ankle bad last summer (I was supposed to be non-weight bearing for 8 weeks), I started cycling and rowing on the stationary machines. Swimming would probably be a smarter option, if you get to wear a removable boot, like I did.


----------



## SlideStop (Dec 28, 2011)

Maybe time for some weight training?!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

I'm SO sorry!!! 

You can lose weight while you do nothing....eat only meat and vegetables. Lots of fat (butter, avocados, olive oil, coconut oil), but no fried foods. Cheese, sour cream and whole milk are good.

You will not have that horrible need to eat every two hours, and it will REALLY help keep you from being depressed. 

Best to you, RS!


----------

